

'Don't panic': One-tonne satellite falling to Earth - jackgavigan
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-24879140

======
gchokov
Realtime track:
[http://www.foxnews.com/science/interactive/2013/11/08/track-...](http://www.foxnews.com/science/interactive/2013/11/08/track-
europe-falling-2000-pound-satellite-in-real-time/)

~~~
laCour
__Direct link: __[http://www.n2yo.com/?s=34602](http://www.n2yo.com/?s=34602)

 __More information: __[https://earth.esa.int/web/guest/missions/esa-
operational-eo-...](https://earth.esa.int/web/guest/missions/esa-operational-
eo-missions/goce)

------
lignuist
> The European Space Agency says it cannot predict exactly where, or when, but
> that it is highly unlikely to cause any casualties.

So they cannot exclude that it crashes into a major city.

------
GeoffreyP
I've got a towel.

